# أريد مشورتكم في انشاء مصنع للطابوق والخرسانه



## الديبلوماسي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

<P><BR>بدايه احب ان انهنئكم بهذا الشهر الكريم والمبارك...واسال الله العظيم ان يعيننا <BR><BR>على صيامه وان يعيده علينا وعليكم وعلى المسلمين كافه باليمُن والمسرات<BR><BR>أولاً...اتمنى منكم ان تساعدونني في دراسه جدوى للمصنع الطابوق واريد منكم</P>
<P> <BR>ان تقدمو لي ما تعرفون عن انواع الطابوق والخرسان وعدد العماله وونوعيه </P>
<P><BR>الأجهزه وبلد المنشأ حيث انني اريده في البدايه مصنع صغير او متوسط وتكون<BR><BR>تكاليفه غير عاليه...<BR><BR>ملاحظه:المصنع المراد انشاءه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه<BR><BR>أرجو لمن لديه الدرايه الكافيه والخبرات الواسعه ان يمدني بالمعلومات حتى لوكانت يسيره<BR></P>
<P>وبالنهايه اقول لكم جزاكم الله خيرأ ولكم مني الشكر الجزيل مقدماُ</P>


----------



## محمد فوزى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم : تحية طيبة وبعد
عمل جيد ان تفكر فى انشاء صناعة توفر فرص عمل وتحقق عائد مادى من عمل حقيقى ولكن لى عندك اسئلة
هل قمت بعمل دراسة تسويقية ووجدت هناك طلب على المنتج وحددت حجم الطلب عليه وعرفت اماكن بيع المنتج
هل قمت بدراسة تكاليف الانتاج لتحديد تكلفة المنتج وسعره بعد اضافة الربح ومقارنته بسعر المنتج المنافس
هل قمت بعمل دراسة جدوى فنية لتحديد نوع الماكينات وعدد العمالة ومساحة المصنع وتصميم خط الانتاج
هل قمت بعمل دراسة جدوى مالية لتحديد طريقة تمويل المشروع ونظام الاجور والتكاليف غير المباشرة وانواع المخاطر المحتملة
اذا لم تكن قمت بذلك فعليك بالبداية الصحيحة لضمان نجاح المشروع
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## تبسم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الديبلوماسي 
ان كنت توّد ان تستورد مصنع للطابوق او الخرسانة ذات تكنولوجيا عالية من المانيا الفدرالية فانا استطيع ان ارشدكم لشركات لاصدقائي هنا في المانيا لاعطائكم المعلومات المفصّلة , واستطيع ان اساعدكم في الترجمة لاني اجيد اللغة العربية بشكل جيد .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## الديبلوماسي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز: محمد فوزي...

اشكرك على تجاوبك السريع لموضوعي

بالنسبه الى سؤالك الاول...دراستي للمصنع صحيح انها لم تعتمد مدى حاجه المؤسسات

الانشائيه ولاكن نظرت الى قرب اقرار الحكومه بانشاء مدينه متطوره بجانب مدينتي...والى 

اعطاء الحكومه بعض المواطنين القروض السكنيه

اما بالنسبه الى سؤالك الثاني...لا اعرف صراحه تكاليف الانتاج وهذا ما دعاني الى كتابه 

الموضوع لكم. اما بالنسبه الى سعر المنتج فا انا اهدف الى جعل سعر المنتج بنفس سعر السوق

بالنسبه لسؤالك الثالث...انا لدي كتالوج للمصنع لادري هل هو متكامل ام لا . وانوى بذلك ان

اعرضها الى عده مهندسين او اذا رغبتم بالاطلاع عليه فانا مستعد لذالك

اما بالنسبه للسؤالك الاخير...تمويل المشروع لي تصل الى حد المليون ريال وانا قادر على اخذ

اكثر من ذلك ولاكن انا اريد ان ابدا بدايه صغيره لاخذ الخبره الكافيه لاطوره وابدا بتكبيره شيئا

فاشيئا

اتمنى منك اخي العزيز ان تساعدني في ذالك ولك مني الف شكر


----------



## الديبلوماسي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ملاحظه: القروض السكنيه للمواطين لم تعطى لهم ...يتوقع ان يستلموها بعد ست اشهر


----------



## الديبلوماسي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ تبسم

اتمنى منك ان ترسل إلي الكتالوجات بتفصيلاتها شامله السعر ...اريد لكلا من الطابوق و

الخرسان...وشكراُ


----------



## الديبلوماسي (29 سبتمبر 2006)

أرفع هذا الموضوع املاُ بأيجاد الاجابه الوفيه منكم....


أخوكم 

الديبلوماسي


----------



## محمد فوزى (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الكريم
ارجو منك دراسة الارقام التى تساعد على وضع رؤيه للمشروع مثل
حجم الانتاج اليومى المطلوب لكل منتج بالمتر المكعب 
عدد الماكينات التى لديك بالكتالوج لكل خط انتاج
نوع الماكينات وقدرتها ومعدل انتاجها فى الساعة
عدد العمال المتوقع
حجم الخام اليومى بالمتر المكعب لكل نوع وسعره
حساب التكاليف يتم كالآتى ( لسنة واحد ة)
التكلفة = التكلفة المباشرة+ التكلفة الغير مباشرة
التكلفة المباشرة = تكلفة الخامات + تكلفة العمال +تكلفة الطاقة 
التكلفة الغير مباشرة = الانتقالات + التدريب+ الايجارات+تكلفة استهلاك الماكينات
تكلفة الوحدة من الانتاج = التكلفة السنوية / حجم الانتاج السنوى
سعر بيع الوحدة = تكلفة الوحدة + ربح الوحدة
ارجو ان اكون قدمت ما يفيد وشكرا


----------

